# going to attempt ABT - want to start with solid, basic method - help?



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

i see a lot of creative things here, and will hopefully get to try them all before too long.

but to stat out on my first attempt, what are some fundamental methods, ingredients etc.?

japs, cream cheese, bacon and toothpicks - anything else?


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 15, 2008)

here's a couple the my clan likes

DADS ABT CHEESE FILLING  7-27-08
8oz PKG PHILLY CREAM CHEESE SOFTENED
1/2 CUP SHREDDED SHARP CHEDDAR
1 TSP LIQUID SMOKE
1 TSP JERRY'S RUB #3
1 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 TSP ONION SALT
2 TSP ONION FLAKES
MIX THEM ALL TOGETHER AND STUFF YOUR PEPPERS.
WORKS WELL AS A CHEESE SPREAD ALSO.


UNCLE LARRY'S CHEESE & HORSERADISH ABT FILLING  8-10-08
8oz PKG PHILLY CREAM CHEESE SOFTENED
1/2 CUP SHREDDED SHARP CHEDDAR
1 TSP LIQUID SMOKE
1 TSP JERRY'S RUB #3
1 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 TSP ONION SALT
2 TSP ONION FLAKES
2 TSP HORSERADISH (SQUEEZE OUT MOST OF THE JUICE)
MIX THEM ALL TOGETHER AND STUFF YOUR PEPPERS.
WORKS WELL AS A CHEESE SPREAD ALSO.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's what I do fer pigs in a canoe.  Slice japs in half lengthwise, scrape out seed an veins, stuff with a mixture of 1/3 fat cream cheese an four chees taco cheese, then place a little smokey on top an hold with a tooth pick.  Easy ta do an mighty tasety!  Smoke fer bout 2 hours at 250*.  Good luck!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 15, 2008)

The first time I did mine (a mere 2 weeks ago), I used cream cheese (the brick, softened) some crab meat, some shredded Mexican cheese blend, a little bit of rub and some garlic powder all mixed thoroughly. I split me peppers lengthwise, scooped out the seeds and ribs, then filled with my mix. Wrapped about a half piece of bacon around (some were a little bigger and had to have more than that). I did not cook the bacon at all. I have read that some do for a crisper bacon. Secured it with a toothpick and set them in the smoker with my ribs. I was maintaining 230* and left them in there about 1 hour. They were great. The next batch (the following weekend) did the same thing but left them on about 2 hours (just to see what worked best) and they were even better!!!! I really think ABTs are like fatties. Can you really go wrong with anything you put in them?!?!?!?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies, everyone ~

looks like i have a few ideas to try here, and will be giving this a go hopefully this weekend.

when you cut them in half, do you leave them that way or reassemble them and then wrap bacon around or (as in trav's example), plop the little smoky in and then reassemble?

also, i don't mind spicy food, but my wife can't take it. can the japs be scraped out to the point where most of the heat goes, or is there a milder pepper that will work to make a batch for her and other "cool" folks?


----------



## mrsb (Aug 15, 2008)

I leave mine in half (more servings!).  The jalapenos that I have done have not been too hot.  The second batch I did seemed to be a bit hotter (but still did not require a gallon of milk) and those were the ones that were on for 2 hours.  I did scrape mine completely.  I have seen some folks do anaheims which are supposed to be sweet (have not tried them).


----------



## wutang (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine have all been basic cream cheese and bacon.  I really scraped the inside of the last batch with a spoon, then rinsed under the faucet. Came out very mild.  I also wrapped all of them in a whole strip of bacon-overlapping if needed.  Bacon is a good thing.  I didn't use a tooth pick as they were wrapped pretty good in a bacon cacoon.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here be what mine look like, with a few other thins in the smoker ta boot!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine are really basic. Jalapeno halved, cleaned out, stuffed with plain cream cheese. Smoke for 2.5-3 hrs at 250* and they're done.

You guys keep cheating with those toothpicks. If you wrap them correctly with one piece of bacon they come out like this:








I made some the other weekend with grilled chicken, blue cheese, and wing sauce filling. I have never seen three dozen of them disappear so fast.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow; nice lookin full smoker there tip.


----------



## erain (Aug 15, 2008)

nice thread TW, i have never done ABT's either and prob because i really didnt take the time to try and figurer out how or some general guidelines... looks like i no longer have an excuse... way ta go and grat job by all the contributors!!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have made several different kinds but the favorite that I keep going back to is ground breakfast sausage cooked and drained, mixed with one package of cream cheese, cut japs into boats, stuff with sausage mix, cover with Monterey Jack cheese and wrap with bacon, cooked for 1 hour at 350-375.  I have read alot of sites that say the longer you cook, the less heat they will have


----------



## low&slow (Aug 15, 2008)

Heres how I make my abt's.

   10 fresh Jalapenos
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapenos in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeno halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapenos) of bacon.

Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!

Here is a step by step thread that I created a loooooong time ago. I cant believe I even found it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...+buffalo+turds


----------



## morkdach (Aug 15, 2008)

likem stuffed with sausage cheese rice onions wrapped in pig candy on a stick or a pick just do em not good try try try try try try agin.


----------



## richtee (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think ya can, MrsB! Yumm-  like the crab thing.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 15, 2008)

what he said^ like his thinken


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 15, 2008)

Never had an ABT I didn't like. My go to recipe is simple. Core the pepper, plain cream cheese laid down one side of the pepper, slip in an uncooked shrimp and drape a piece of bacon over the top. I,ve done re-fried beans and salsa in em, corn bread and chipotle cheddar cheese; little smokies and cheddar; You pretty much can't go wrong if you put in stuff that you like. Have fun!


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 16, 2008)

i have been usin low & slow s recipe for about a year now and man those things go fast when there is company!! thanks for the great recipe !!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 16, 2008)

You're very welcome. They dont last long around here either. Im glad you're enjoying the recipe.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2008)

OK I give.  Never done em but am today with some drummies and my wing sauce at same time.  Will post some pics later.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

i see a lot of creative things here, and will hopefully get to try them all before too long.

but to stat out on my first attempt, what are some fundamental methods, ingredients etc.?

japs, cream cheese, bacon and toothpicks - anything else?


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 15, 2008)

here's a couple the my clan likes

DADS ABT CHEESE FILLING  7-27-08
8oz PKG PHILLY CREAM CHEESE SOFTENED
1/2 CUP SHREDDED SHARP CHEDDAR
1 TSP LIQUID SMOKE
1 TSP JERRY'S RUB #3
1 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 TSP ONION SALT
2 TSP ONION FLAKES
MIX THEM ALL TOGETHER AND STUFF YOUR PEPPERS.
WORKS WELL AS A CHEESE SPREAD ALSO.


UNCLE LARRY'S CHEESE & HORSERADISH ABT FILLING  8-10-08
8oz PKG PHILLY CREAM CHEESE SOFTENED
1/2 CUP SHREDDED SHARP CHEDDAR
1 TSP LIQUID SMOKE
1 TSP JERRY'S RUB #3
1 TSP GARLIC POWDER
1 TSP ONION SALT
2 TSP ONION FLAKES
2 TSP HORSERADISH (SQUEEZE OUT MOST OF THE JUICE)
MIX THEM ALL TOGETHER AND STUFF YOUR PEPPERS.
WORKS WELL AS A CHEESE SPREAD ALSO.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here's what I do fer pigs in a canoe.  Slice japs in half lengthwise, scrape out seed an veins, stuff with a mixture of 1/3 fat cream cheese an four chees taco cheese, then place a little smokey on top an hold with a tooth pick.  Easy ta do an mighty tasety!  Smoke fer bout 2 hours at 250*.  Good luck!


----------



## mrsb (Aug 15, 2008)

The first time I did mine (a mere 2 weeks ago), I used cream cheese (the brick, softened) some crab meat, some shredded Mexican cheese blend, a little bit of rub and some garlic powder all mixed thoroughly. I split me peppers lengthwise, scooped out the seeds and ribs, then filled with my mix. Wrapped about a half piece of bacon around (some were a little bigger and had to have more than that). I did not cook the bacon at all. I have read that some do for a crisper bacon. Secured it with a toothpick and set them in the smoker with my ribs. I was maintaining 230* and left them in there about 1 hour. They were great. The next batch (the following weekend) did the same thing but left them on about 2 hours (just to see what worked best) and they were even better!!!! I really think ABTs are like fatties. Can you really go wrong with anything you put in them?!?!?!?


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the quick replies, everyone ~

looks like i have a few ideas to try here, and will be giving this a go hopefully this weekend.

when you cut them in half, do you leave them that way or reassemble them and then wrap bacon around or (as in trav's example), plop the little smoky in and then reassemble?

also, i don't mind spicy food, but my wife can't take it. can the japs be scraped out to the point where most of the heat goes, or is there a milder pepper that will work to make a batch for her and other "cool" folks?


----------



## mrsb (Aug 15, 2008)

I leave mine in half (more servings!).  The jalapenos that I have done have not been too hot.  The second batch I did seemed to be a bit hotter (but still did not require a gallon of milk) and those were the ones that were on for 2 hours.  I did scrape mine completely.  I have seen some folks do anaheims which are supposed to be sweet (have not tried them).


----------



## wutang (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine have all been basic cream cheese and bacon.  I really scraped the inside of the last batch with a spoon, then rinsed under the faucet. Came out very mild.  I also wrapped all of them in a whole strip of bacon-overlapping if needed.  Bacon is a good thing.  I didn't use a tooth pick as they were wrapped pretty good in a bacon cacoon.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 15, 2008)

Here be what mine look like, with a few other thins in the smoker ta boot!


----------



## mtlcafan79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mine are really basic. Jalapeno halved, cleaned out, stuffed with plain cream cheese. Smoke for 2.5-3 hrs at 250* and they're done.

You guys keep cheating with those toothpicks. If you wrap them correctly with one piece of bacon they come out like this:








I made some the other weekend with grilled chicken, blue cheese, and wing sauce filling. I have never seen three dozen of them disappear so fast.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow; nice lookin full smoker there tip.


----------



## erain (Aug 15, 2008)

nice thread TW, i have never done ABT's either and prob because i really didnt take the time to try and figurer out how or some general guidelines... looks like i no longer have an excuse... way ta go and grat job by all the contributors!!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Aug 15, 2008)

I have made several different kinds but the favorite that I keep going back to is ground breakfast sausage cooked and drained, mixed with one package of cream cheese, cut japs into boats, stuff with sausage mix, cover with Monterey Jack cheese and wrap with bacon, cooked for 1 hour at 350-375.  I have read alot of sites that say the longer you cook, the less heat they will have


----------



## low&slow (Aug 15, 2008)

Heres how I make my abt's.

   10 fresh Jalapenos
    8 oz block cream cheese, at room temperature
    1/2 C finely grated sharp cheddar
    1 Tbsp dry onion
    1 tsp granulated garlic
    1 Tbsp honey
    1 Tbsp barbecue rub
    1 lb bacon, thin cut

    Wearing gloves, cut jalapenos in half, remove stem, seeds, and white ribs.  Mix cream cheese, grated cheddar, dry spices, rub, and honey.  Fill jalapeno halves with cheese mixture, then wrap each in a slice (or half slice, if using smaller jalapenos) of bacon.

Smoke at 300F for 30 minutes, or until bacon is golden brown.  Serve and eat!

Here is a step by step thread that I created a loooooong time ago. I cant believe I even found it.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...+buffalo+turds


----------



## morkdach (Aug 15, 2008)

likem stuffed with sausage cheese rice onions wrapped in pig candy on a stick or a pick just do em not good try try try try try try agin.


----------



## richtee (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't think ya can, MrsB! Yumm-  like the crab thing.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 15, 2008)

what he said^ like his thinken


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 15, 2008)

Never had an ABT I didn't like. My go to recipe is simple. Core the pepper, plain cream cheese laid down one side of the pepper, slip in an uncooked shrimp and drape a piece of bacon over the top. I,ve done re-fried beans and salsa in em, corn bread and chipotle cheddar cheese; little smokies and cheddar; You pretty much can't go wrong if you put in stuff that you like. Have fun!


----------



## goobi99 (Aug 16, 2008)

i have been usin low & slow s recipe for about a year now and man those things go fast when there is company!! thanks for the great recipe !!


----------



## low&slow (Aug 16, 2008)

You're very welcome. They dont last long around here either. Im glad you're enjoying the recipe.


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 16, 2008)

OK I give.  Never done em but am today with some drummies and my wing sauce at same time.  Will post some pics later.


----------

